# Yongnuo YN-E3-RT misaligned focus assist problem.



## Clement Chua (Aug 7, 2014)

YN-E3-RT misaligned focus assist problem.

I know everyone has been irritated about the misaligned focus assist beam, if the 1 you got is slightly pointing upward, then I would like to emphasize, your device is not faulty. Because that is what everyone is having, and I believe there is none YN-E3-RT corresponded to the focus points of your camera, never exist. You are not alone with these issues it’s not an isolated issue.

Light travel in straight line and the beam is always few inches above the centre point of your lens, is always parallel to the lens, and that is why it is pointing slightly upward. We are talking about laser beam here. And that is a simple physic knowledge, 2 parallel lines will never meet.

They are making right decision for not fixing the beam to certain focus distance, because it will cause more problem as the beam would not be straight anymore. 
Canon & Nikon use few laser beams to solve this problem in the flash gun, and their beams are more powerful, if Yongnuo apply few beams on the trigger, the size of the device will be huge and need more battery to operate as more power is needed. The canon’s beam is very strong, and it causes discomfort to the model sometimes.

YongNuo includes the laser in the device to fully utilize the space of the device & the battery power, that was really a nice job. 
Just use 1/3 of the focus point above, and the problem fixed. As an event photographer, I shoot in clubs & pubs, this device never fail me. Laser travel in straight line, always remember that and use the upper part of the focus points. But if you are using cropped censor camera, then you will struggle a lot, and potentially, you wouldn’t be able to use the focus assist beam

There is no problem with the quality control of YongNuo. Please understand the physic
But Yongnuo is making a HUGE mistake by not telling everyone upfront that the laser is likely to point slightly upwards and only 1/3 of the focus points are useable. If YongNuo been frank enough, they will make more sales, as people lost their confident.

A big store just told me they are not planning to sell this trigger as there is a potential that a lot of customer will think there is a faulty with the device and ask for refund.
Canon told us 2nd curtain cant be used, and we all accept that. Yongnuo should tell us upfront by saying only 1/3 of the focus point can be used when using focus assist beam
There is nothing wrong with the device, I love it and left my original canon STE3RT collecting dust at home.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2014)

Clement Chua said:


> Please understand the physic



Sorry, you lost me at "lasers."


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 10, 2014)

I just picked up a unit and I quite like it. Cheap, does SCS, Works on Thrid party cams with 3 groups, and works normally with my canon stuff. I haven't tested its consistancy yet but the third party option alone means it will remain part of my kit until something better comes along.


----------



## pwp (Aug 10, 2014)

I have the same issue with my pair of Yongnuo YN 622C. I bought them for specifically for their focus assist credentials. Provided you understand the light pattern they throw, they're extremely useful, particularly with the 1D MkIV which almost forgets how to AF when the light gets low. Seeing as I generally have the 70-200 f/2.8isII on the MkIV in low light events situations, the AF assist pattern seems to work fine at the longer focal lengths. The 5DIII has superior low light AF credentials, and really doesn't need help from the Yongnuo YN 622C. 

Nice thing about the YN 622C's is the hotshoe "pass-through".

BTW Clement, I know what you mean by "lasers"...you're referring to the AF assist beam. Not actually lasers in the strict sense, but it gets your point across.

-pw


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

Clement Chua said:


> But Yongnuo is making a HUGE mistake by not telling everyone upfront that the laser is likely to point slightly upwards and only 1/3 of the focus points are useable. If YongNuo been frank enough, they will make more sales, as people lost their confident.



+1 - I've completely lost confidence in Yn after having to cope with this botched "af assist" which is near impossible to handle with as few af points as on my 6d. After wriggling the transmitter around, you might be able to overlap a beam with the af point after some time, but I cannot get it to work in any quick way.



Clement Chua said:


> There is no problem with the quality control of YongNuo.



... indeed, imho this is _broken by design_.

Of course there are other qc issues, for example my beam is off a bit to the side - but it doesn't matter and the unit is so loose in the hotshoe it's never straight anyway. In addition to that I find the unit much less reliable than a 600rt as a master, but never mind that in this thread :-\


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 10, 2015)

A Speedlite's AF assist beam can be spot on aligned with the lens when it's raised above and parallel to it. Surely it's doable.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2015)

Clement,

The Canon AF assist on the 600-EX-RT is phenomenal, it even changes pattern depending on which AF point you have selected. So no, it isn't physics, it is a case of you get what you pay for.


----------

